# Artificial intelligence used to diagnose PTSD by analyzing veterans' voices



## RackMaster (Apr 27, 2019)

This is a very interesting read.  I wonder if this AI could become the standard for assessment.  And if it could distinguish between PTS and TBI, given the crossover between symptoms. 



> Veterans with PTSD exhibited specific voice features including unclear speech and a “lifeless, metallic tone.”



Artificial intelligence used to diagnose PTSD by analyzing veterans' voices


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm not too comfortable with their sample size for a supervised learning model. 

Imagine splitting that number even lower for a train/test, otherwise you will just over fit your model and get a higher fake accuracy


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2019)

The related article linked to this one suggests brain imaging has a 92% accuracy rate. Maybe the two combined, speech and brain imaging, could help diagnose PTSD. 

But they still need to invent a machine with a bullshit detector to weed out the non-hacks working claims.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 27, 2019)

I am for anything that will hopefully prevent our brothers and sisters from killing themselves in the parking lots of VAs


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 27, 2019)

So when are they going to develop brain imaging that can determine mefloquine toxicity?


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ranger Psych said:


> So when are they going to develop brain imaging that can determine mefloquine toxicity?



Think they figured that out with a blood test already


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 27, 2019)

This seems sketchy as hell to me.  I would think this is easily-fakable and could generate a lot of false positives... or more significantly, false negatives.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 27, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> This seems sketchy as hell to me.  I would think this is easily-fakable and could generate a lot of false positives... or more significantly, false negatives.



or worse yet.. false negatives


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 27, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Think they figured that out with a blood test already



Nope.  There's no current test other than for if it fucks your liver, not your brain housing group. It's presentation is similar to PTSD, yet is actually more permanent damage than what PTSD ends up being for most.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2019)

We took chloroquine-primaquine and dapsone. Still some people came down with malaria.

The side-effects of mefloquine are freaking scary.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 28, 2019)

We did mefloquine every Sunday.. Some interesting dreams


----------



## Brill (May 1, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> We did mefloquine every Sunday.. Some interesting dreams



Worked with a guy who took mef in Iraq...Northern Iraq...in winter...ended up taking his Glock from him and a few weeks later, the camp Boss sent him packing.  At his new location, he stopped taking the mef and returned to being productive to the effort.

Even in Africa, never touched that mefloquine crap.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 1, 2019)

Mefloquine Mondays for us....vivid nights.


----------



## Florida173 (May 1, 2019)

I shat and pissed myself a couple nights because of the stuff


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2019)

I took everything they told me to, every time they told me to.  Ten years after my seventh deployment, I'm beginning to wonder if some of the health issues I'm having now are related to drugs and/or the living environment from those times.


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I took everything they told me to, every time they told me to.  Ten years after my seventh deployment, I'm beginning to wonder if some of the health issues I'm having now are related to drugs and/or the living environment from those times.



Your 1SG failed you.


----------



## RackMaster (May 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I took everything they told me to, every time they told me to.  Ten years after my seventh deployment, I'm beginning to wonder if some of the health issues I'm having now are related to drugs and/or the living environment from those times.



Class Action against the Canadian government started yesterday due to the use of troops in Somalia, used as Guinea pig's for Mefloquine.  

Myself, as well as the majority of the CAF have taken Mefloquine over the years since. I worked in a building full of asbestos for years.  The shit filled air I inhaled in Kabul.  The list goes on.  

I am positive that the environments we've all been ordered to and the substances ordered to put in our bodies; play a huge part in our health.  More than our governments are willing to admit.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> Your 1SG failed you.



In what way?


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> In what way?



Just kidding Sir. I did same but was at DLI during Desert Storm and only got a few doses of the anthrax vax.

I did get small pox, typhoid, yellow fever, and even the rabies shots though.


----------

